# Bulbophyllum bechinolina



## ronan (Jul 13, 2012)

sorry to disturb with nonPaphiopedilum, but this one makes my joy! 












first folwer to open this year, but two spikes and more than 10flowers each! :rollhappy:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 13, 2012)

A bulbo like that is always worth an interruption!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 13, 2012)

Disturb away  It is a lovely flower but I'm guessing it doesn't smell lovely


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2012)

I like it!!

Kind of like facetum but with a long lip:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2012)

Disturbances like that are good!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! I like it!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 13, 2012)

that one looks really good, and 12 of the sort :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 14, 2012)

Great coloration!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 16, 2012)

that is an amazing cross. It's cool that it resulted in a long multifloral inflorescence.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Can you post a photo of the whole plant please?


----------



## ronan (Jul 18, 2012)

we use cm here, and the yellow set square is 13cm.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm, can't see the photos here.


----------



## firehawk1972 (Jul 7, 2020)

And I just bloomed mine, too... yours is gorgeous too


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 7, 2020)

The Pinocchio! Nice!


----------



## troy (Jul 7, 2020)

2012 thread.....nice bulbo nonetheless


----------



## firehawk1972 (Jul 7, 2020)

Yours is lovely....I just bloomed mine, too


----------

